# Hooking up PC to TV - Picture way off center



## l4derman (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm trying to hook a computer up to my flat screen television for use as a media center pc, however the display seems to be off-center.

I have an ATI Radeon X800 GTO in the box and am connecting that to the TV by means of a VGA (RGB) cable. I just setup a computer for a friend and I had placed a 30-40$ NVidia 8400 in it. When I put this computer together I did it in the living room and used the TV as the monitor. I had no issues there. The picture was neatly centered. Both computers are running Win7 x64 Ultimate and both have the latest (legacy) ATI/NVidia drivers.

I've tried changing the resolution and have messed around with the display manager in the Catalyst Control Center but have not had any luck. When I boot up the computer the ASUS BIOS screen is perfectly centered and fits the screen but after it proceeds to the next screen (displaying IRQ's and connected devices) the display jumps way down to the left corner. Finally, when Windows loads, the display is pushed over to the right so that the system tray is cut off.

I'm going to try running an HDMI cable from the tv into a DVI-to-HDMI converter and connect my pc that way to see if that makes any difference but I wanted to see if anyone here had any thoughts on the matter.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 30, 2010)

HDMI will work better.

VGA had to auto detect to make the signal center (there is likely a feature on the TV to adjust that) - but it varied between refresh rates and resolutions, so it may be set for something other than what you're trying to use.

HDMI and DVI are digital, so they dont need to go through all that. they center automatically.


----------



## l4derman (Jun 30, 2010)

Sounds good. Now if only it could be 3pm.


----------



## DRDNA (Jun 30, 2010)

the alignment can be adjusted with in the CCC.

WELCOME to TPU!


----------



## l4derman (Jun 30, 2010)

DRDNA said:


> the alignment can be adjusted with in the CCC.
> 
> WELCOME to TPU!



Thanks.  I have used the alignment feature in CCC and can get the picture over to the left but there is still a decent amount of space left on the left-hand side.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 30, 2010)

l4derman said:


> Thanks.  I have used the alignment feature in CCC and can get the picture over to the left but there is still a decent amount of space left on the left-hand side.



sounds like its running at the wrong resolution or refresh rate then.


----------



## l4derman (Jun 30, 2010)

Mussels said:


> sounds like its running at the wrong resolution or refresh rate then.



I figure once I get home I'll slap on the HDMI and fiddle with it. At first I had just connected the pc to the tv and when Windows 7 booted up IT set the resolution to 1360x768 and labeled that as recommended. It was 1366x768 on the NVidia card...


----------



## Mussels (Jun 30, 2010)

l4derman said:


> I figure once I get home I'll slap on the HDMI and fiddle with it. At first I had just connected the pc to the tv and when Windows 7 booted up IT set the resolution to 1360x768 and labeled that as recommended. It was 1366x768 on the NVidia card...



yeah 1360x768 is the same really, 1366x768 is an odd resolution and isnt supported on video cards. my guess is that you're not getting the right refresh rate for some reason (should be 60Hz)


----------



## l4derman (Jul 1, 2010)

DVI to HDMI did it. Picture is centered.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 1, 2010)

DVI works fine on my ti4200 for tv RGB just sucks


----------

